
Components.studio – Component IDE one click to NPM - georges_gomes
https://components.studio
======
georges_gomes
Hi HN,

We believe that we are in the component age. Reusable components are the only
way to have consistency, quality, and efficiency. But writing reusable
component is a lot of work. Sometimes, we spend more time on the setup of the
project than on the component itself. Copy/pasting code is fast but only takes
you so far We want the best of both worlds!

Our workflow:

\-----------

Select your starter-kit

Code your component immediately

[Write tests]

[Write documentation]

Publish to npm in one click!

Repeat

\------------

That's it! Your component is ready to be used in any project.

No install, no endless setup, no search for the perfect up-to-date project
template... Components.studio takes care of the boilerplate infrastructure.
Spend your time on Quality, Accessibility, Animations... not on setup!

After the success of WebComponents.dev, people have been asking for more
technologies outside of Web Components.

Components.studio delivers! Preact, React, Riot, Solid, Svelte, Vue 3 (beta
already), WebAssembly with AssemblyScript, and more, check the 44 starter-
kits!

Try now! [https://components.studio](https://components.studio) No signup
required.

We would love to have your feedback. ️ Ask us anything!

Francois, Gregory and Georges

